# Thoughts on Gaggia Classic Pro in white? Would it look good with Niche Zero? Anyone have them?



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

I know the taste of the coffee is what matters most, but I have pre-ordered a Niche Zero, and was considering a Gaggia Classic Machine.

I saw they had it in white, and wondered if it would look good with the Niche, or whether they'd look a bit off with different whites and finishes?

The steel one is probably more sensible, as probably easier to resell (although I plan to keep it forever, unless I catch upgrade-itis)

Have other people had similar conundrums matching colours of grinders and machines from different manufacturers?

How mad am I? I also started getting second thoughts on white when I kept seeing Black Niches! Help me 🤣


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Matching whites is an exercise in futility. Computer case makers find it hard to match the white plastic parts with white coated or painted (or even anodised) metal. If you need them to match, then black is the way to go. If you can cope with the whites both being different shades, you'll be fine.
Of course, you could use the set as a coloured group. If you have a plainly decorated kitchen, then red Gaggia, white Niche and Blue or green coffee jars would make a nice highlight.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Now those 2 match really well! Nice!


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

the changed portafilter handle on the gaggia ties in better than the black standard one too, despite the woods being still pretty different.

probably could match up the NZ woods with a a bit of stain or wax if minded to.


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

@matted Thank you so much for the picture, that's exactly what I was looking for!

How do you like the Gaggia? I think it's probably a good machine for me to get, and will stop me looking at crazy expensive things like the Lelit Mara X!

If you could have any other machine around the £500-600 what would it be?

Cheers!

Ally


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

allyburns said:


> @matted Thank you so much for the picture, that's exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> How do you like the Gaggia? I think it's probably a good machine for me to get, and will stop me looking at crazy expensive things like the Lelit Mara X!
> 
> ...


 i would like them, but they are not mine. a bit of google fu turned up the image. sorry can't help with the experience of using them.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

They look very nice together!


----------



## Home Coffee Tips (May 5, 2020)

I think they would look nice but also a black Gaggia with a white niche could look good to with a bit of a contrast


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

@allyburns remembered that Hoffman did a side by side comparison of the gaggia pro recently, worth a look


----------



## flyboy320 (Mar 9, 2020)

I wrapped my Gaggia in car vinyl wrap. Doesn't really match the exact colour of the Niche, but I wasn't going for that, I just didn't like the stainless look of the Gaggia.


----------



## Home Coffee Tips (May 5, 2020)

Found a post on Instagram with the setup you are describing


----------

